# Berlusconi:"Tratto con uno Stato. Se salta faccio il Milan..."



## admin (20 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi:"Tratto con uno Stato. Se salta faccio il Milan..."*

Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Maggio 2015)

può fare quello che vuole, lo snobbo, sono stufo delle sue idiozie


----------



## ralf (20 Maggio 2015)

Vista in diretta.Mi ricorda qualcosa,cessione graduale del 75 % in 3 anni


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradotto:"Sto ancora trattando con i cinesi"


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2015)

E' tutta campagna elettorale. Anche quella su Inzaghi, credo. O almeno lo spero. Perchè se ci regala la combo Milan italiano + Inzaghi...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2015)

Ormai è solo un danno. Si ritiri su un isola deserta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Hanno trovato Alciato impiccato


----------



## ralf (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' tutta campagna elettorale. Anche quella su Inzaghi, credo. O almeno lo spero. Perchè se ci regala la combo Milan italiano + Inzaghi...



Dai se fosse una balla non vai a dire "tratto con uno stato",ma al max tratto con un imprenditore...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2015)

Ritorno alla gloria o morte certa. Il succo è questo


----------



## hiei87 (20 Maggio 2015)

Soliti discorsi. Sembra di rivivere il bivio Tevez - Maxi Lopez, sapendo già come andrà a finire....


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> . *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



io ve l'avevo detto quando avevo letto le sue dichiarazioni... sicuramente lo manderà via ma le sue dichiarazioni erano troppo morbide... resta il fatto che il nuovo allenatore non lo sapremo prima di uno - due mesi con tutti i teatrini di contorno


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dai se fosse una balla non vai a dire "tratto con uno stato",ma al max tratto con un imprenditore...



Il fatto è che la trattaiva c'è pure, ma le trattative non sempre vanno a buon fine.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dai se fosse una balla non vai a dire "tratto con uno stato",ma al max tratto con un imprenditore...



La balla elettorale è la parte sugli italiani...


----------



## Doctore (20 Maggio 2015)

Che iddddio volesse


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che la trattaiva c'è pure, ma le trattative non sempre vanno a buon fine.



Quelle al termine delle quali ti scatti foto con stretta di mano e contratto peró di solito si.

È tutto fatto, da mesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2015)

Ma basta per dio ... Basta !!!!


----------



## Victorss (20 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quelle al termine delle quali ti scatti foto con stretta di mano e contratto peró di solito si.
> 
> È tutto fatto, da mesi.



Foto con tanto di esponenti del governo cinese più articolo di next magazine più indiscrezione di aska news e adesso..Berlusconi conferma tutto!! 75% ha detto, guarda caso! Il cerchio si chiude. Per me è fatta.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Maggio 2015)

Rispunta il 75%, aspettiamo le elezioni e poi quanto detto dal forum verrà fuori


----------



## Casnop (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' tutta campagna elettorale. Anche quella su Inzaghi, credo. O almeno lo spero. Perchè se ci regala la combo Milan italiano + Inzaghi...



Admin, quoque tu... e dai.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Dichiarazioni che confermano quanto detto in questo forum da mesi. Io resto fiducioso, a giugno sapremo tutto.


----------



## walter 22 (20 Maggio 2015)

Basta con sta storia del Qatar qua non si può competere con nessuno ne col Sassuolo ne col Genoa ne con qualsiasi altra squadra. Ce la mena ancora con la sua famiglia che non c'è la fa ma ha un patrimonio di 8 miliardi, è un offesa a tutte quelle famiglie che si trovano veramente in difficoltà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che confermano quanto detto in questo forum da mesi. Io resto fiducioso, a giugno sapremo tutto.


Incrociamo le dita ragazzi, se si verifica l'ipotesi dell'Italmilan siamo finiti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2015)

Almeno ha ammesso che c'è lo stato cinese di mezzo, poi se venderà o meno è un altro conto, ma tutto corrisponde alle informazioni che avevamo qui, ha detto 75 % che sarebbe suddiviso in 3 anni


----------



## ralf (20 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Almeno ha ammesso che c'è lo stato cinese di mezzo, poi se venderà o meno è un altro conto, ma tutto corrisponde alle informazioni che avevamo qui, ha detto 75 % che sarebbe suddiviso in 3 anni



+ le dichiarazione ad Askanews "Vendo il 75% del Milan ai cinesi",poi smentite dall'Ansa ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2015)

Praticamente come ha scritto qualcuno le soluzioni sono 2 o vende o falliamo ...


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Ma che è sta roba? Cioè Berlusconi ha detto che o diventiamo più ricchi del PSG oppure diventiamo come il Sassuolo. Cioè se non hanno già firmato è una dichiarazione delirante e in caso di fallimento delle trattative sarebbe veramente la morte.


----------



## il condor (20 Maggio 2015)

Preghiamo affinchè venda, altrimenti addio A.C. Milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Maggio 2015)

Ci troviamo nel limbo tra l'inferno e il paradiso.


----------



## Casnop (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che confermano quanto detto in questo forum da mesi. Io resto fiducioso, a giugno sapremo tutto.



Cifre coincidenti con le informazioni date da Next Magazine e Barbara Acquaviti in quel roumor per AskaNews. Precise al millimetro. E ora rimbomba quel 'E' fatta coi cinesi"... Berlusconi sta prendendo in giro tutti, cari signori. L'accordo c'è da tempo. Le firme dopo lo stadio. Sta inscenando il solito dramma da padrone affranto ma non disperato, che vende non per denaro ma per desiderio di nuova gloria. E la pillola del Milan italiano per indorare il boccone di un club venduto ai cinesi comunisti. Tanti giri, ma la sostanza è questa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cifre coincidenti con le informazioni date da Next Magazine e Barbara Acquaviti in quel roumor per AskaNews. Precise al millimetro. E ora rimbomba quel 'E' fatta coi cinesi"... Berlusconi sta prendendo in giro tutti, cari signori. L'accordo c'è da tempo. Le firme dopo lo stadio. Sta inscenando il solito dramma da padrone affranto ma non disperato, che vende non per denaro ma per desiderio di nuova gloria. E la pillola del Milan italiano per indorare il boccone di un club venduto ai cinesi comunisti. Tanti giri, ma la sostanza è questa.



Sì, ma almeno si sbrighi ad annunciare qualcosa o a scegliere un tecnico, perchè non va che una società come la nostra che è arrivata decima, sia ancora immobile per quanto riguarda almeno l'allenatore


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Dice sempre le stesse cose, ormai è un disco rotto. Meno male che è in campagna elettorale, parla più di Milan che di politica!
Comunque non vedo l'ora che finisca tutto sto teatrino e si sappia la verità, perchè le due ipotesi sono le stelle o le stalle. Tra l'altro la sua visione di un Milan italiano assomiglia più ad un gruppo di boy scouts che ad una squadra di calcio. E c'è chi dice che non sarebbe una cattiva idea...


----------



## Victorss (20 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma almeno si sbrighi ad annunciare qualcosa o a scegliere un tecnico, perchè non va che una società come la nostra che è arrivata decima, sia ancora immobile per quanto riguarda almeno l'allenatore



Bisogna stare calmi ragazzi, ricordate anche le prime parole di Maroni (Berlusconi mi ha detto che ne sarà del Milan ma sono muto come un pesce, a giugno vedrete).
Poi mancano ancora due partite non può certo annunciare l'allenatore prima della fine stagione, anche se secondo me è già stato contattato.


----------



## koti (20 Maggio 2015)

Per la prima volta ammette esplicitamente di trattare con uno stato (per il 75%). 
Chissà quale...


----------



## Dapone (20 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma almeno si sbrighi ad annunciare qualcosa o a scegliere un tecnico, perchè non va che una società come la nostra che è arrivata decima, sia ancora immobile per quanto riguarda almeno l'allenatore



va beh, noi abbiamo fretta e ci sta vista la situazione di melma in cui ci troviamo.
però il campionato non è finito, è un po' presto per fare annunci e campagne acquisti.

detto questo, anche io sarei contento se le cose dovessero cambiare in fretta.


----------



## Casnop (20 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bisogna stare calmi ragazzi, ricordate anche le prime parole di Maroni (Berlusconi mi ha detto che ne sarà del Milan ma sono muto come un pesce, a giugno vedrete).
> Poi mancano ancora due partite non può certo annunciare l'allenatore prima della fine stagione, anche se secondo me è già stato contattato.



Non dimenticare lo stadio. Attendono anche lì. Quello è un aspetto di non poco conto nella vicenda. Ma credo che Fininvest, Emirates e i cinesi abbiano pensato a qualche soluzione alternativa per il caso che con Fiera vada male.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cifre coincidenti con le informazioni date da Next Magazine e Barbara Acquaviti in quel roumor per AskaNews. Precise al millimetro. E ora rimbomba quel 'E' fatta coi cinesi"... Berlusconi sta prendendo in giro tutti, cari signori. L'accordo c'è da tempo. Le firme dopo lo stadio. Sta inscenando il solito dramma da padrone affranto ma non disperato, che vende non per denaro ma per desiderio di nuova gloria. E la pillola del Milan italiano per indorare il boccone di un club venduto ai cinesi comunisti. Tanti giri, ma la sostanza è questa.



Ma sì.
La sta orchestrando in modo da dare epicità all'evento, ma da parte suo è tutto deciso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> può fare quello che vuole, lo snobbo, sono stufo delle sue idiozie


 Davvero, pensa ancora di fare comizio? siamo ben oltre il limite della sopportazione, aspettiamo solo l addio del trio berluscone, cravatta gialla e chihuahua.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma almeno si sbrighi ad annunciare qualcosa o a scegliere un tecnico, perchè non va che una società come la nostra che è arrivata decima, sia ancora immobile per quanto riguarda almeno l'allenatore



Non si può annunciare un allenatore che allena un'altra squadra.
Bisogna per forza aspettare il mese prossimo, e ci sarebbe poco da sorprendersi se si dovrà aspettare il 15 di giugno.

Il programma dovrebbe essere questo:

entro pochi giorni: rivelazione sulla Gazzetta dello Sport dell'identità degli acquirenti cinesi (Mr. Pink, Wanda e Zong?)
5 giugno: annuncio ufficiale dell'ingresso dei nuovi soci
15 giugno: annuncio del nuovo allenatore (io dico Conte, ma vediamo...).

Personalmente non mi sento di escludere invece che un colpo importante lo possano annunciare in qualsiasi momento, pure fra una settimana. Ovviamente un giocatore voluto da Berlusconi, dall'allenatore e dai nuovi soci.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Maggio 2015)

......Che PESTE ti colga...... 
Basta basta basta....non lo sopporto più!!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si può annunciare un allenatore che allena un'altra squadra.
> Bisogna per forza aspettare il mese prossimo, e ci sarebbe poco da sorprendersi se si dovrà aspettare il 15 di giugno.
> 
> Il programma dovrebbe essere questo:
> ...



Mr Pink Ancelotti e Ibrahimovic, ma l'acquisto del giocatore andrà per le lunghe


----------



## Casnop (20 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si può annunciare un allenatore che allena un'altra squadra.
> Bisogna per forza aspettare il mese prossimo, e ci sarebbe poco da sorprendersi se si dovrà aspettare il 15 di giugno.
> 
> Il programma dovrebbe essere questo:
> ...



Ho una squadraccia da undecimo posto, da cui fra un mese andranno via per mia scelta 8-10 giocatori. Un allenatore perdente, che licenziero'. Un altro a libro paga. Forse non mi faranno fare uno stadio. Devo far staccare un assegno da 92 milioni di euro ai miei figli che vorrebbero darmi piuttosto 92 legnate sulla schiena. Tifosi inferociti che ormai frequentano poco lo stadio se non per insultarmi. Ed io che faccio? Nulla, anzi racconto loro favole sui cinesi in Cina che se mi scoprono danno fuoco ad Arcore e mi fanno arrivare fino ad Antigua a nuoto... Si, certo.


----------



## sabato (20 Maggio 2015)

Prima di arrivare a Conte, 
si ingaggia Ventura, che è stato l'ispirazione come allenatore, dello stesso Conte.


----------



## mark (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Il fatto che dica ABBIAMO TRATTATO mi da l'idea che le contrattazioni siano già chiuse (sia che esse siano state positive che negative) e che aspetta dopo le elezioni per dare l'annuncio sull'esito della trattativa..


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2015)

come scritto anche da altri, queste dichiarazioni sembrano confermare quanto scritto spesso in questo forum. Ovvero trattativa già chiusa per la cessione della maggioranza (forse graduale), quindi la migliore delle ipotesi che tutti noi tifosi speravamo. E come prevedibile, Silvio vuole uscire da vincente e quindi resterà come presidente onorario, per vantarsi delle vittorie ottenute con i capitali altrui. Scenario che confrontato all'ipotesi ItalMilan sarebbe da festeggiare con una bevuta colossale!

Però tutto questo ancora non ci può rassicurare. Temo ancora che tutto possa essere solo una sceneggiata... spero veramente che il 5 Giugno sapremo qualcosa. Ho paura che le cose possano dilungarsi ancora molto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Maggio 2015)

Ma perché qualsiasi cosa che riguarda il Milan negli ultimi anni dev'essere sempre una straziante agonia?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> come scritto anche da altri, queste dichiarazioni sembrano confermare quanto scritto spesso in questo forum. Ovvero trattativa già chiusa per la cessione della maggioranza (forse graduale), quindi la migliore delle ipotesi che tutti noi tifosi speravamo. E come prevedibile, Silvio vuole uscire da vincente e quindi resterà come presidente onorario, per vantarsi delle vittorie ottenute con i capitali altrui. Scenario che confrontato all'ipotesi ItalMilan sarebbe da festeggiare con una bevuta colossale!
> 
> Però tutto questo ancora non ci può rassicurare. Temo ancora che tutto possa essere solo una sceneggiata... spero veramente che il 5 Giugno sapremo qualcosa. Ho paura che le cose possano dilungarsi ancora molto




5 giugno: Milan ai cinesi che annunciano investimenti per 150 min, 6 giugno Juve che perde la finale


----------



## il condor (20 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 5 giugno: Milan ai cinesi che annunciano investimenti per 150 min, 6 giugno Juve che perde la finale



non dire niente che quest'anno gli va tutto alla perfezione....


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 5 giugno: Milan ai cinesi che annunciano investimenti per 150 min, 6 giugno Juve che perde la finale


Piuttosto, io scommetterei il contrario. Tipo che il 5 giugno Berlusconi conferma la nascita dell'ItalMilan ed il 6 i gobbi diventano campioni d'Europa.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Maggio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto, io scommetterei il contrario. Tipo che il 5 giugno Berlusconi conferma la nascita dell'ItalMilan ed il 6 i gobbi diventano campioni d'Europa.



scontatissimo...sarà così infatti. Quest'anno hanno un mulo indescrivibile, e vinceranno la champions.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2015)

Che bugiardo. Gli hanno chiesto di restare, come no. O tu hai chiesto semmai di restare inchiodato alla poltrona e fare lo splendido con i soldi degli altri? A queste condizioni nessuno acquisterà il Milan e rimarremo ostaggio di questo soggetto e del geometra. Inoltre non si riesce a mettere insieme una protesta coerente, chiara. Gli assenti presenti sarebbe meglio fossero assenti e basta. C'è da riformare anche il tifo organizzato, oltre che la proprietà.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Se anche questa volta dovesse chiudersi con l'ennesimo teatrino non so se "sopravviverei". Tolto il 2007 e il 2011 sono quasi dieci anni che i tifosi milanisti vengono trattati da stupidi e sono sempre costretti a mandare giù bocconi amari. Credo ci meritiamo tutti un po' di serenità.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Maggio 2015)

Certo che tirare in ballo uno stato senza poi aver concluso niente è assolutamente da pazzi, roba da internarlo. Un' affermazione gravissima dati i vari accordi di riservatezza che si firmano in questi casi.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi a 7Gold parla ancora della cessione del Milan. Ecco le sue parole:"Nel mondo del calcio sono entrati i capitali del Qatar. Una sola famiglia non può competere. Ce la possono fare solamente club con 300mila soci. Ma in Italia questo è impossibile. Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare acquirenti sul mercato internazionale che possano migliorare la loro immagine grazie al Milan. Ma tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno chiesto di restare perchè il brand Milan è associato con quello Berlusconi. A*bbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50% e il 50%, 51% e 49%, e con uno stato il 75% e 25%. Se questa cosa andrà avanti, torneremo ad esser competitivi in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo. Se non succederà continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo. L'idea è quella di fare un Milan italiano,* *una Nazionale italiana,* soprattutto con *giovani del vivaio, con un'apparenza più conforme alla mia idea da vecchio signore, non a quella dei giovani d'oggi*. I miei giocatori devono diventare un esempio per i giovani. *Le mie parole su Inzaghi? Io non ho esonerato nessuno. Ho detto solo che spesso io e lui siamo in disaccordo. Non è esonerato e continua con il suo lavoro*".



Secondo me ha già venduto, manca soltanto l'annuncio ufficiale


----------



## cremone (20 Maggio 2015)

A giugno si saprà tutto nel bene e nel male


----------



## franck3211 (21 Maggio 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha già venduto, manca soltanto l'annuncio ufficiale


Probabile, ma non ne abbiamo sicurezza purtroppo, fatto sta che a mio parere se così fosse verrà ufficializzato in questi giorni un giocatore importante comprato con i soldi dei cinesi ma che permette al Berlusconi di avere più voti alle regionali in quanto spaccerà l acquisto tra i suoi meriti.


----------



## ralf (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma non ne abbiamo sicurezza purtroppo, fatto sta che a mio parere se così fosse verrà ufficializzato in questi giorni un giocatore importante comprato con i soldi dei cinesi ma che permette al Berlusconi di avere più voti alle regionali in quanto spaccerà l acquisto tra i suoi meriti.



Magari era vera l'offerta per Dybala...


----------



## franck3211 (21 Maggio 2015)

Probabile, ma io credo che sia più adatto un nome blasonato tipo thiago silva, Ibra, Hummels o chiunque giocatore degno di questo nome acquistabile con un 30/40 milioni.


----------



## mattia231093 (21 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1973]mattia231093[/MENTION] niente link esterni per cortesia


----------



## Brain84 (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma non ne abbiamo sicurezza purtroppo, fatto sta che a mio parere se così fosse verrà ufficializzato in questi giorni un giocatore importante comprato con i soldi dei cinesi ma che permette al Berlusconi di avere più voti alle regionali in quanto spaccerà l acquisto tra i suoi meriti.



Il giocatore che aiuterebbe forse la sua immagine (non quella politica) sarebbe l'acquisto di Cavani


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Magari era vera l'offerta per Dybala...



Zamparini alla stampa palermitana ha confermato di essere stato andato da Berlusconi ad Arcore lo scorso 4 maggio e di aver ricevuto da lui una offerta di 36 milioni di euro per Dybala. Ma il giocatore era da tempo in parola con la Juventus e non se la sentiva di tirarsi indietro.


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Il fatto che dica ABBIAMO TRATTATO mi da l'idea che le contrattazioni siano già chiuse (sia che esse siano state positive che negative) e che aspetta dopo le elezioni per dare l'annuncio sull'esito della trattativa..



Ottima lettura, mark. Se quella riportata è la trascrizione fedele delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, hai colto un elemento chiave del suo pensiero. Come per i seggi chiusi, attendiamo lo scrutinio dei voti. Ma stavolta gli exit poll non sbaglieranno, vedrai.


----------



## ps18ps (21 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' tutta campagna elettorale. Anche quella su Inzaghi, credo. O almeno lo spero. Perchè se ci regala la combo Milan italiano + Inzaghi...



si concordo, tutte le uscite che fa in questi giorni sono per la campagna elettorale e per far vedere che lui è un vincente... non per niente continua a dire che tutti vogliono che lui continui a guidare il milan....


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2015)

Perchè la prima pagina della Gazzetta (e Repubblica anche) riporta "tratto per cedere il 25%"? Berlusconi in realtà ha detto 75%, o sbaglio?


----------



## franck3211 (21 Maggio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè la prima pagina della Gazzetta (e Repubblica anche) riporta "tratto per cedere il 25%"? Berlusconi in realtà ha detto 75%, o sbaglio?



Ha detto 25% e 75%, insomma una cessione graduale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quelle al termine delle quali ti scatti foto con stretta di mano e contratto peró di solito si.
> 
> È tutto fatto, da mesi.



Anch'io lo sostengo da tempo, credo sia palese, al massimo stanno discutendo sui particolari

E mi pare anche palese che M. Bee sia fuori dai giochi


----------



## franck3211 (21 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anch'io lo sostengo da tempo, credo sia palese, al massimo stanno discutendo sui particolari
> 
> E mi pare anche palese che M. Bee sia fuori dai giochi


Se era tutto fatto a marzo perché quella scena con mr Bee a fine aprile?


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se era tutto fatto a marzo perché quella scena con mr Bee a fine aprile?



Mr. Bee aveva ottenuto una esclusiva al 30 aprile per presentare una sua offerta a Fininvest. È stato ascoltato e la sua offerta esaminata. Berlusconi, sulla pressione della tifoseria che da tempo chiede la cessione, ha voluto compiere un pubblico gesto di attenzione ed interesse a questa richiesta, utilizzando a tal fine Mr. Bee, così desideroso di farsi tanta bella pubblicità gratuita. Non poteva chiedere simile gesto ai cinesi per gli accordi di riservatezza esistenti e per la tradizionale allergia di questi alle trattative d'affari svolte in pubblica piazza. Ma gli erano note da tempo la struttura dell'offerta di Mr. Bee (finanziamento tramite indebitamento con note banche d'affari) e quella del consorzio cinese (investimento con capitale di rischio), ed ha deciso.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se era tutto fatto a marzo perché quella scena con mr Bee a fine aprile?



Magari per stanare i cinesi.
Sempre pensato così.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se era tutto fatto a marzo perché quella scena con mr Bee a fine aprile?



Ovviamente siamo nel campo delle supposizioni, credo che i cinesi abbiano fatto una proposta equa ma non all'altezza delle aspirazioni di Berlusconi, mentre penso che M. Bee abbia offerto di più, ma senza offrire le opportune garanzie.
Anche nel corso delle dichiarazioni congiunte tra Berlusconi e Bee ho visto il primo molto scettico.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se era tutto fatto a marzo perché quella scena con mr Bee a fine aprile?


Perchè Berlusconi e Xi Jinping condividono la stessa visione: un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che possa espandere il suo brand in Asia e rilanciarsi sul piano sportivo. Berlusconi ha parlato con l'Apecf e con Lee ma la mia impressione è che i dubbi siano legati agli imprenditori che dovrebbero entrare nella cordata. C'è un reale interesse da parte loro ad entrare in società? O lo farebbero solo per "accontentare" il governo in un paese, come la Cina, dove lo stato ha ancora un peso importante in economia? Io credo che i dubbi e le notizie contradditorie di questi giorni siano legati a questo nodo cruciale. 

Bee è la ruota di riserva da tenere nel bagagliaio (insieme ad Inzaghi che abita lì). Se le cose con i cinesi dovessero andare male, Berlusconi avrebbe l'alternativa pronta . Cito ancora una volta Forchielli "Con Bee si fa presto". Perchè? Perchè il piano è pronto e l'accordo quasi. La vera domanda attorno alla quale ruoterà il futuro del Milan è: se non si organizza per giugno una cordata di imprenditori cinesi in grado di entrare in società, è meglio vendere a Bee o aspettare qualche mese?


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2015)

Tutto sommato per una volta è stato onesto, nel senso che ha detto chiaro e tondo come intende lui il calcio e che di conseguenza o trova da vendere a chi riporta il Milan nelle prime 5 squadre del mondo oppure resta alla guida ma con i suoi "limiti" odierni (dati da età, stanchezza e posibilità economiche non più adeguate ai tempi)..apprezzo la parte sull'aspetto dei giocatori, anche perché 90 volte su 100 i giocatori "sobri" sono pure i più bravi perché sono professionisti seri mentre i balotelli & Co. sono quasi sempre dei buffoni con rare eccezioni (tipo Pogba)..
Comunque vorrei dire una cosa al nano, guardi la Juve o l'Atletico e impari che se si lavora bene si ottengono risultati anche senza essere i più ricchi del globo..
Ma certo, se si vuole andare avanti con un vecchio avanzo ammuffito e farabutto come Galliani cosa si pretende?..quello quando ha finito di oliare i suoi intrallazzi ha già dilapidato qualsiasi budget..


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Perchè Berlusconi e Xi Jinping condividono la stessa visione: un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che possa espandere il suo brand in Asia e rilanciarsi sul piano sportivo. Berlusconi ha parlato con l'Apecf e con Lee ma la mia impressione è che i dubbi siano legati agli imprenditori che dovrebbero entrare nella cordata. C'è un reale interesse da parte loro ad entrare in società? O lo farebbero solo per "accontentare" il governo in un paese, come la Cina, dove lo stato ha ancora un peso importante in economia? Io credo che i dubbi e le notizie contradditorie di questi giorni siano legati a questo nodo cruciale.
> 
> Bee è la ruota di riserva da tenere nel bagagliaio (insieme ad Inzaghi che abita lì). Se le cose con i cinesi dovessero andare male, Berlusconi avrebbe l'alternativa pronta . Cito ancora una volta Forchielli "Con Bee si fa presto". Perchè? Perchè il piano è pronto e l'accordo quasi. La vera domanda attorno alla quale ruoterà il futuro del Milan è: se non si organizza per giugno una cordata di imprenditori cinesi in grado di entrare in società, è meglio vendere a Bee o aspettare qualche mese?



Aggiungerei anche la variabile stadio: se dovessero essere confermate le indiscrezioni di Milano Finanza sulla esistenza di problemi di disponibilità di aree nel quartiere Fiera per la realizzazione dell'impianto, e per questo il Milan dovesse perdere il bando indetto dalla Fondazione, il tema stadio sarebbe ad un punto ed a capo, o, come minimo, ad un ulteriore differimento per la scelta di nuovi terreni. Il tema stadio sposta molto nei conti previsionali del business, e quindi sul se e su quanto spendere per le acquisizioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, se si vuole andare avanti con un vecchio avanzo ammuffito e farabutto come Galliani cosa si pretende?..quello quando ha finito di oliare i suoi intrallazzi ha già dilapidato qualsiasi budget..



è quella la mia paura... che i soldi che avremo gravattagialla li usi per i suoi intrallazzi con Preziosi / Raiola e i soli 3 amici dilapidando tutto il budget ..se mai ce ne sarà uno .


----------



## Reblanck (21 Maggio 2015)

Io sarei la persona più felice del mondo se Berlusconi vendesse allo stato cinese o un riccone che tutti gli anni mette 200 milioni di euro e ci porta i migliori giocatori del mondo,ma più leggo le sue dichiarazioni e più mi rendo conto che sta facendo campagna elettorale anche con la vendita del Milan...a me che lo stato cinese possa comprare il Milan mi pare soltanto un altra favola di Berlusconi !


----------



## Reblanck (21 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cifre coincidenti con le informazioni date da Next Magazine e Barbara Acquaviti in quel roumor per AskaNews. Precise al millimetro. E ora rimbomba quel 'E' fatta coi cinesi"... Berlusconi sta prendendo in giro tutti, cari signori. L'accordo c'è da tempo. Le firme dopo lo stadio. Sta inscenando il solito dramma da padrone affranto ma non disperato, che vende non per denaro ma per desiderio di nuova gloria. E la pillola del Milan italiano per indorare il boccone di un club venduto ai cinesi comunisti. Tanti giri, ma la sostanza è questa.



Rispetto la tua opinione ma rimango della mia idea e a giugno (con la musichetta di forza italia) dirà che mantiene il Milan.


----------



## baaltrasken (21 Maggio 2015)

ciao, ho ascoltato su youtube l'intervista e mi sembra molto più interessante di come è stata riportata dai media, specie per quanto riguarda i continui riferimenti alla Cina... ne ho trascritto il testo originale

*Ho pensato e penso ancora di poter trovare sul mercato internazionale rivolgendomi proprio anche a degli Stati che potessero pensare di dare una positività alla loro immagine con il brand del Milan*, che è un brand nel mondo conosciutissimo; oggi, quando si dice la parola Italia (... segue solita frase su Pizza Mafia e Milan...). *Il Milan ha 350 milioni di simpatizzanti in tutto il mondo, 240 milioni in Cina, quindi è un brand che può essere utilmente commercializzato in Cina*. In Cina c'è anche il brand Berlusconi per diversi motivi (…) quindi* tutti coloro che si sono avvicinati a noi coi quali abbiamo trattato e stiamo ancora trattando* hanno sempre messo la necessità di un brand Berlusconi che rimanga accostato al brand Milan e tutti mi hanno chiesto di restare alla presidenza del Milan, quindi fino ad ora abbiamo trattato al massimo per il 50 e 50, oppure per il 51 e 49, in qualche caso, con uno Stato, 75 e 25. Siamo ancora alla ricerca di una possibilità di questo tipo. Se questa cosa andrà avanti credo che tutti noi tifosi del Milan saremo contenti e il Milan ritornerà ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo (…) se per caso noi non dovessimo decidere che chi si avvicina al Milan lo fa con delle intenzioni di continuità nel supporto, allora resterò io al 100% nel Milan (….)


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Perchè Berlusconi e Xi Jinping condividono la stessa visione: un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che possa espandere il suo brand in Asia e rilanciarsi sul piano sportivo. Berlusconi ha parlato con l'Apecf e con Lee ma la mia impressione è che i dubbi siano legati agli imprenditori che dovrebbero entrare nella cordata. C'è un reale interesse da parte loro ad entrare in società? O lo farebbero solo per "accontentare" il governo in un paese, come la Cina, dove lo stato ha ancora un peso importante in economia? Io credo che i dubbi e le notizie contradditorie di questi giorni siano legati a questo nodo cruciale.
> 
> Bee è la ruota di riserva da tenere nel bagagliaio (insieme ad Inzaghi che abita lì). Se le cose con i cinesi dovessero andare male, Berlusconi avrebbe l'alternativa pronta . Cito ancora una volta Forchielli "Con Bee si fa presto". Perchè? Perchè il piano è pronto e l'accordo quasi. La vera domanda attorno alla quale ruoterà il futuro del Milan è: se non si organizza per giugno una cordata di imprenditori cinesi in grado di entrare in società, è meglio vendere a Bee o aspettare qualche mese?



se fosse così, la vendita ai cinesi non mi piace per niente. Perché ci sarebbe il rischio che questi dopo un paio di anni ci mollino per disinteresse. Occhio ragazzi, che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che più soldi come patrimonio significa miglior soluzione per il milan. Al contrario mr bee sembra avere un reale interesse nel milan...poi magari mi sbaglio e me lo auguro, ma ho la sensazione, conoscendo anche il modo di ragionare dei cinesi, che questi dopo aver tratto profitto dall'eventuale investimento, ci mollino.


----------



## ralf (21 Maggio 2015)

Qua c'è il video,dal minuto 26.10 parla del Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se era tutto fatto a marzo perché quella scena con mr Bee a fine aprile?



Ha fatto talmente baccano che han dovuto riceverli per forza, poi gli han proposto una quota di minoranza secondo me


----------



## folletto (21 Maggio 2015)

Che Dio ci aiuti e ci liberi presto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il video,dal minuto 26.10 parla del Milan



Evidentissima l'associazione Milan-propaganda, con tutti i minuti spesi per sottolineare il brand-Berlusconi associato al brand-Putin e Obama ottenuto anche grazie alle vittorie nel calcio. 
Per il resto sono sempre i soliti discorsi ma ascoltando è notevolissimo come si focalizza soprattutto sulla Cina e sulla trattativa con lo Stato. Ascoltandoli questi discorsi sono più chiari rispetto a quando li si legge.

Eliminando quindi tutta la propaganda elettorale nel discorso, a me l'esito risulta scontato... speriamo davvero bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è quella la mia paura... che i soldi che avremo gravattagialla li usi per i suoi intrallazzi con Preziosi / Raiola e i soli 3 amici dilapidando tutto il budget ..se mai ce ne sarà uno .



Diciamo anche che Fester non è proprio "scemo" e sa bene che in questi tempi di vacche magre può fare i suoi porci comodi senza problemi mentre un domani con un budget serio a disposizione non può raccontare storie ai tifosi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il video,dal minuto 26.10 parla del Milan



Quello di Berlusconi è un discorso da persona scaltra qual è, ma che rivela un atteggiamento piuttosto comune.

Delle premesse così lunghe e dettagliate (cessione, trattativa con uno Stato, percentuali e sfruttamento del brand in Cina) concluse brevemente con una clausola di salvaguardia (il Milan italiano), nascondono una decisione già presa. Che ovviamente riguarda la premessa maggiore. 

Quante volte ci è capitato di comportarci in questo modo? La lunghezza e ampollosità della premessa testimonia l'importanza che dai al discorso. Ed allo stesso modo, una conclusione a contrario buttata lì nell'ultimo minuto testimonia la scarsa fattibilità che gli dai.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quello di Berlusconi è un discorso da persona scaltra qual è, ma che rivela un atteggiamento piuttosto comune.
> 
> Delle premesse così lunghe e dettagliate (cessione, trattativa con uno Stato, percentuali e sfruttamento del brand in Cina) concluse brevemente con una clausola di salvaguardia (il Milan italiano), nascondono una decisione già presa. Che ovviamente riguarda la premessa maggiore.
> 
> Quante volte ci è capitato di comportarci in questo modo? La lunghezza e ampollosità della premessa testimonia l'importanza che dai al discorso. Ed allo stesso modo, una conclusione a contrario buttata lì nell'ultimo minuto testimonia la scarsa fattibilità che gli dai.



Un cosa mi sfugge ma quando parla di 75% e 25%, riferito alla cordata con lo stato Cinese, il 75% chi lo deterrebbe? 
Comunque dal preambolo che ha fatto sulla cessione, si direbbe che la trattativa portata avanti sia quella che tutti noi vorremmo.!

Che "Dio" ce la mandi buona e possibilmente cinese.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Un cosa mi sfugge ma quando parla di 75% e 25%, riferito alla cordata con lo stato Cinese, il 75% chi lo deterrebbe?
> Comunque dal preambolo che ha fatto sulla cessione, si direbbe che la trattativa portata avanti sia quella che tutti noi vorremmo.!
> 
> Che "Dio" ce la mandi buona e possibilmente cinese.



Cioè, così va bene?


----------



## Victorss (21 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Un cosa mi sfugge ma quando parla di 75% e 25%, riferito alla cordata con lo stato Cinese, il 75% chi lo deterrebbe?
> Comunque dal preambolo che ha fatto sulla cessione, si direbbe che la trattativa portata avanti sia quella che tutti noi vorremmo.!
> 
> Che "Dio" ce la mandi buona e possibilmente cinese.


Credo si riferisse al 75% per la cina.
Comunque stavo riguardando le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e Mr.Bee quel giorno in cui si sono incontrati fuori dall hotel..a me le parole di entrambi sono sembrate un po strane andate a rileggere..é come se Bee fosse un collaboratore del vero compratore..vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: Bee ha già collaborato Col governo cinese per la riforma del calcio in Cina, gli viene chiesto di far parte di questo progetto assumendo un ruolo preciso. Occuparsi dei contratti e dei vari finanziamenti e soprattutto dei discorsi riguardanti il crowfounding quotazione in borsa. D altronde é un broker no? Sa benissimo come funzionano quesdte cose. Nel contempo visto che i giornali ci stanno marciando sopra alla grande per tenere segreta la trattativa su precisa richiesta del berlusca ,causa stagione ancora in corso e elezioni, mr Bee viene utilizzato come esca per deviare l attenzione dei media dal vero compratore. Tutti contenti incluso mr bee stesso che si fa una pubblicità spudorata anche per questo. La stampa abbocca e il teatrino é svolto a regola d arte. Bee torna in Thailandia a sistemare ultimi accordi e scartoffie e poco dopo arrivano i veri proprietari per parlare della prossima gestione del club per quanto riguarda l ambito sportivo e dirigenziale. Ora che la stagione é praticamente finita Berlusconi può ammorbidirsi e iniziare a scoprire le carte mentre bee continua il suo lavoro di copertura dalla Thailandia e Il condor inizia a trattare allenatori e giocatori da ingaggiare dopo l annuncio.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisse al 75% per la cina.
> Comunque stavo riguardando le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e Mr.Bee quel giorno in cui si sono incontrati fuori dall hotel..a me le parole di entrambi sono sembrate un po strane andate a rileggere..é come se Bee fosse un collaboratore del vero compratore..vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: Bee ha già collaborato Col governo cinese per la riforma del calcio in Cina, gli viene chiesto di far parte di questo progetto assumendo un ruolo preciso. Occuparsi dei contratti e dei vari finanziamenti e soprattutto dei discorsi riguardanti il crowfounding quotazione in borsa. D altronde é un broker no? Sa benissimo come funzionano quesdte cose. Nel contempo visto che i giornali ci stanno marciando sopra alla grande per tenere segreta la trattativa su precisa richiesta del berlusca ,causa stagione ancora in corso e elezioni, mr Bee viene utilizzato come esca per deviare l attenzione dei media dal vero compratore. Tutti contenti incluso mr bee stesso che si fa una pubblicità spudorata anche per questo. La stampa abbocca e il teatrino é svolto a regola d arte. Bee torna in Thailandia a sistemare ultimi accordi e scartoffie e poco dopo arrivano i veri proprietari per parlare della prossima gestione del club per quanto riguarda l ambito sportivo e dirigenziale. Ora che la stagione é praticamente finita Berlusconi può ammorbidirsi e iniziare a scoprire le carte mentre bee continua il suo lavoro di copertura dalla Thailandia e Il condor inizia a trattare allenatori e giocatori da ingaggiare dopo l annuncio.
> Che ne pensate?



Non lo so forse hai ragione...ma sto impazzendo e mi sta salendo l ansia...voglio che finisca questa angoscia il prima possibile in modo da mettermi l anima in pace indipendentemente se è una cosa negativa o positiva.
Diciamo che se berlusconi si tiene il milan ho gia pronta la disdetta di sky...
Per assurdo preferisco vedere un milan che parte dalle lega pro con un presidente povero senza quelle facce di emme di galliani e B.


PS: Voglio che Re dell Est mi riassicuri e resto in attesa dell news


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisse al 75% per la cina.
> Comunque stavo riguardando le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e Mr.Bee quel giorno in cui si sono incontrati fuori dall hotel..a me le parole di entrambi sono sembrate un po strane andate a rileggere..é come se Bee fosse un collaboratore del vero compratore..vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: Bee ha già collaborato Col governo cinese per la riforma del calcio in Cina, gli viene chiesto di far parte di questo progetto assumendo un ruolo preciso. Occuparsi dei contratti e dei vari finanziamenti e soprattutto dei discorsi riguardanti il crowfounding quotazione in borsa. D altronde é un broker no? Sa benissimo come funzionano quesdte cose. Nel contempo visto che i giornali ci stanno marciando sopra alla grande per tenere segreta la trattativa su precisa richiesta del berlusca ,causa stagione ancora in corso e elezioni, mr Bee viene utilizzato come esca per deviare l attenzione dei media dal vero compratore. Tutti contenti incluso mr bee stesso che si fa una pubblicità spudorata anche per questo. La stampa abbocca e il teatrino é svolto a regola d arte. Bee torna in Thailandia a sistemare ultimi accordi e scartoffie e poco dopo arrivano i veri proprietari per parlare della prossima gestione del club per quanto riguarda l ambito sportivo e dirigenziale. Ora che la stagione é praticamente finita Berlusconi può ammorbidirsi e iniziare a scoprire le carte mentre bee continua il suo lavoro di copertura dalla Thailandia e Il condor inizia a trattare allenatori e giocatori da ingaggiare dopo l annuncio.
> Che ne pensate?



Però mi sembra un'ipotesi in contrasto con l'intervista di Bee postata ieri qui su Mw. Sono ancora dell'idea che siano due cose diverse.


----------



## Victorss (21 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non lo so forse hai ragione...ma sto impazzendo e mi sta salendo l ansia...voglio che finisca questa angoscia il prima possibile in modo da mettermi l anima in pace indipendentemente se è una cosa negativa o positiva.
> Diciamo che se berlusconi si tiene il milan ho gia pronta la disdetta di sky...
> Per assurdo preferisco vedere un milan che parte dalle lega pro con un presidente povero senza quelle facce di emme di galliani e B.
> 
> ...



Non dirlo a me, mi sto mangiando le unghie fino all inverosimile..non posso stare in questo limbo tranquillo mentre i gobbi vincono ogni cosa e la stampa li inneggia come nuovi dei del calcio ogni volta che vincono una partita..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non lo so forse hai ragione...ma sto impazzendo e mi sta salendo l ansia...voglio che finisca questa angoscia il prima possibile in modo da mettermi l anima in pace indipendentemente se è una cosa negativa o positiva.
> Diciamo che se berlusconi si tiene il milan ho gia pronta la disdetta di sky...
> Per assurdo preferisco vedere un milan che parte dalle lega pro con un presidente povero senza quelle facce di emme di galliani e B.
> 
> ...





ralf ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il video,dal minuto 26.10 parla del Milan





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quello di Berlusconi è un discorso da persona scaltra qual è, ma che rivela un atteggiamento piuttosto comune.
> 
> Delle premesse così lunghe e dettagliate (cessione, trattativa con uno Stato, percentuali e sfruttamento del brand in Cina) concluse brevemente con una clausola di salvaguardia (il Milan italiano), nascondono una decisione già presa. Che ovviamente riguarda la premessa maggiore.
> 
> Quante volte ci è capitato di comportarci in questo modo? La lunghezza e ampollosità della premessa testimonia l'importanza che dai al discorso. Ed allo stesso modo, una conclusione a contrario buttata lì nell'ultimo minuto testimonia la scarsa fattibilità che gli dai.



Avevo scritto poco prima la mia idea sull'intervista


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non lo so forse hai ragione...ma sto impazzendo e mi sta salendo l ansia...voglio che finisca questa angoscia il prima possibile in modo da mettermi l anima in pace indipendentemente se è una cosa negativa o positiva.
> Diciamo che se berlusconi si tiene il milan ho gia pronta la disdetta di sky...
> Per assurdo preferisco vedere un milan che parte dalle lega pro con un presidente povero senza quelle facce di emme di galliani e B.
> 
> ...



Rassegnati. Berlusconi e Galliani per un po' restano.

Non capisco comunque quest'ansia nel vedere cambiare la dirigenza.
Lo auspicano quasi tutti un rinnovamento dell'organigramma, ma quello che alla fine conta davvero è solo una cosa: vincere.
Meglio tornare a vincere subito con Berlusconi, Galliani e i cinesi, che non vincere nulla per qualche anno con Maldini e Sogliano (e con Berlusconi che mantiene la società).


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi ma il nano come parla ? sembra la caricatura di un personaggio del 900 hahahah mi sono spaccato dal ridere..


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il video,dal minuto 26.10 parla del Milan



Dai ragazzi , l'ho già detto e lo ripeto .. ho fatto 3 anni di PNL e se ho imparato qualcosa è che il nano ha già venduto o vuole assolutamente vendere .. 

quando alla fine parla dell Italmilan quasi si vergogna anche lui.. guardate i movimenti e come reagisce .. sa anche lui che non è fattibile .


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Avevo scritto poco prima la mia idea sull'intervista



l ho gia letta...ma voglio essere rassicurato ogni giorno/ogni ora/ogni minuto con nuove notizie!! 
Ovviamente scherzo ma l ansia di vedere i gobbi vincere,comprare ecc mi fa impazzire ogni giorno


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi , l'ho già detto e lo ripeto .. ho fatto 3 anni di PNL e se ho imparato qualcosa è che il nano ha già venduto o vuole assolutamente vendere ..
> 
> quando alla fine parla dell Italmilan quasi si vergogna anche lui.. guardate i movimenti e come reagisce .. sa anche lui che non è fattibile .



Speriamo lollo...confido nella tua conoscenza!


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2015)

*Tuttosport: Berlusconi vuole fare una grande campagna acquisti, ed è disposto a farlo prima ancora di cedere ufficialmente la società. I membri della cordata cinese hanno accolto con molto piacere la volontà di rilanciare il club da parte di Berlusconi, che lancia così un segnale molto forte alla Cina. 
I contatti tra le parti continuano, in attesa di un'offerta definitiva per la cessione di una quota di minoranza vicina al 35% che entro cinque anni passerebbe al 61%.
Durante gli incontri ad Arcore con Miss Wang, a Berlusconi sono stati sottoposti documenti con cifre da capogiro e un business plan di altissimo livello.
Novità molto importanti potrebbero arrivare entro la metà di giugno.*


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l ho gia letta...ma voglio essere rassicurato ogni giorno/ogni ora/ogni minuto con nuove notizie!!
> Ovviamente scherzo ma l ansia di vedere i gobbi vincere,comprare ecc mi fa impazzire ogni giorno



Puoi essere sicuro che Marotta non ci vede di buon occhio...


----------



## Gekyn (21 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Berlusconi vuole fare una grande campagna acquisti, ed è disposto a farlo prima ancora di cedere ufficialmente la società. I membri della cordata cinese hanno accolto con molto piacere la volontà di rilanciare il club da parte di Berlusconi, che lancia così un segnale molto forte alla Cina.
> I contatti tra le parti continuano, in attesa di un'offerta definitiva per la cessione di una quota di minoranza vicina al 35% che entro cinque anni passerebbe al 61%.
> Durante gli incontri ad Arcore con Miss Wang, a Berlusconi sono stati sottoposti documenti con cifre da capogiro e un business plan di altissimo livello.
> Novità molto importanti potrebbero arrivare entro la metà di giugno.*



dai primi di giugno siamo passati alla metà.....


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> dai primi di giugno siamo passati alla metà.....



e poi si parlera della data del ritiro... arrivando ben presto al 01/09.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> dai primi di giugno siamo passati alla metà.....



In pratica andrà in fumo il calciomercato estivo. Stai a vedere che i cinesi non esistono,è tutto un trucco per evitare di spendere i soldi


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2015)

Up
Rinfresco

http://www.milanworld.net/parole-censurate-da-ora-tolleranza-zero-una-settimana-di-ban-vt25085.html


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> dai primi di giugno siamo passati alla metà.....



*Entro* la metà, quindi senza escludere che si risolva tutto prima. 

Secondo me il 5 giugno ci sarà l'ufficializzazione.


----------



## TheZio (21 Maggio 2015)

A


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi , l'ho già detto e lo ripeto .. ho fatto 3 anni di PNL e se ho imparato qualcosa è che il nano ha già venduto o vuole assolutamente vendere ..
> 
> quando alla fine parla dell Italmilan quasi si vergogna anche lui.. guardate i movimenti e come reagisce .. sa anche lui che non è fattibile .



Speriamo che i tuoi studi diano buoni frutti


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2015)

La famosa trattativa Stato-Milan


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2015)

Io resto dell'idea che questi cinesi sia più Berlusconi a volerli convincere e spingere a comprare il Milan piuttosto che loro interessati a farlo. Praticamente il contrario di Bee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La famosa trattativa Stato-Milan




Hahahahhaa


----------

